# Rear view mirror cover



## BatmanLT (Dec 6, 2016)

Had to replace the two piece cover on the windshield where the rearview mirror attaches mirror was loose and the dealer broke the other one was curious what are the sensors on the brackets for??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What trim level and year do you have? I have no sensors on mine. I have a 2014 LT.









Related post: How to remove rear view mirror with pictures


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The only "sensors" I know of in there are the receiver for the door locks (electric and vacuum) and air conditioning electric temperature and motor control.


----------



## BatmanLT (Dec 6, 2016)

I. Think it is a 2LT it has the auto dim mirror


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BatmanLT said:


> I. Think it is a 2LT it has the auto dim mirror


 @StLouisCPhT knows more about the electronics than I do, so I'm following his lead.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> @*StLouisCPhT* knows more about the electronics than I do, so I'm following his lead.


Ron Tonkin Chevrolet* is your friend. 

Their prices aren't always as good as a lot of the other GM dealer websites, although sometimes they will have items others don't. But they have diagrams for almost every area of a vehicle which definitely helps a lot.


* - This is not a promotional plug for this dealer. I do not work for them, nor do I know anyone there personally. I just find their database more useful than a lot of other sites.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone have a backup copy of that link on how to remove the trim around the mirror? It's down. I have a gen 2 and going, to install an auto-dimming mirror, and need to take off that plastic trim as well.


----------



## DarknessFalls (Apr 20, 2018)

The link is broken. Is there another source? Thanks! ETA: I had to remove the link entirely. The system says I don’t have enough post to even quote someone else’s links. Lol


Blasirl said:


> What trim level and year do you have? I have no sensors on mine. I have a 2014 LT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DarknessFalls said:


> The link is broken. Is there another source? Thanks! ETA: I had to remove the link entirely. The system says I don’t have enough post to even quote someone else’s links. Lol


Should work now, not sure what happened though.

*How to remove rear view mirror with pictures*

Here is another photo of the mirror cover too.


----------

